# Syscoms Chino pics



## syscom3 (May 22, 2008)

Heres the first one ....

This was under restoration ........

Could it be one day we see it flying?


----------



## Heinz (May 22, 2008)

Nice shot, would be great to see that bird up flying!


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> Heres the first one ....
> 
> This was under restoration ........
> 
> Could it be one day we see it flying?



Yes, you will. If you live in Australia


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2008)

Heres some more.


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2008)

Nice.  I wish they had flown the TBM.


----------



## Heinz (May 23, 2008)

Great shots Syscom!


----------



## pbfoot (May 23, 2008)

Nice that they are rebuilding the P59 like to see it here where it was built originally in Niagara Falls NY


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Nice that they are rebuilding the P59 like to see it here where it was built originally in Niagara Falls NY



Youre right.


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2008)

Heres more.


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2008)

Nice. Great to see the mountains from the hot ramp in the morning. While clear skies were welcome, man was it hot!


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Nice. Great to see the mountains from the hot ramp in the morning. While clear skies were welcome, man was it hot!



For the first time in 25 years of going to Chino ....

I drank water and not beer.

It was too d*** hot!


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2008)

some more


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2008)

more


----------



## Wildcat (May 24, 2008)

Great shots Sys. Some awesome a/c there!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

Very nice pics. I really would like to make it out to Chino!

Do they ever get more aircraft from England and Germany out there as well, or is it pretty much the same aircraft every year.

Either way, very very cool!


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2008)

There are some airplanes that are there at every show, but the flying displays will rotate some. Four years ago, one of the highlights was 5 P-47s in formation and individually. This years was 4 Corsairs, last year 3 P-38s. They always throw something really cool together. After my first year going to Chino, I vowed I wouldn't miss one as long as I am living.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2008)

I certainly want to try and make it to one. Maybe after I move to the Pacific region.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2008)

Make sure you have plenty of sun screen. I remember some of the German contingent of my photography group came to that show a couple of years ago and they were pink within an hour and lobster red about half way through the day. The sun here is more intense than in Europe. It took several years for my skin to get used to it.

My only complaint about Chino is that is normally has hazy gray mornings. Some years it burns off nicely by the afternoon, some years it's stays for most of the day. Aside from that, it's definitely worth the trip.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2008)

Nice shots Sys!


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2008)

Some more


----------



## Gnomey (May 24, 2008)

Good stuff syscom!


----------



## pbfoot (May 24, 2008)

are the aircraft all roped off


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2008)

All but a few were roped off.

The B17's and B25's were not.


----------



## rochie (May 24, 2008)

amazing syscom i love the sea fury


----------



## syscom3 (May 25, 2008)

Enjoy.

The pics of the armor was from a group of historical re-enactors. There was a German, Russian and US contigent, and smaller groups from the Brits and Japanese.


----------



## wilbur1 (May 25, 2008)

Great shots syscom


----------



## Micdrow (May 25, 2008)

Nice job there syscom3, Some awsume shots there.


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2008)

some more


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 26, 2008)

Outstanding pics!

Thanks.

TO


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2008)

Excellent stuff syscom!


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

fantastic shots syscom, thanks!


----------

